# Vicious raw fed beasts!



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Let's post pictures of our vicious, meat-eating canines with other animals to show just how 'blood-thirsty' they became after eating raw meat!

I'll start. These are the pictures I always use when people ask "will feedng my dog raw meat make them vicious?"/

Remi, eating his meal of chicken leg qaurters, alongside Roscoe, a baby CHICKEN, eating his meal of chicken food:


















Riggs with Roscoe - yes, that is Roscoe the baby chicken sitting on his nose:










My raw fed gang in the chicken oen with the chickens:










Riggs with one of the baby MEAT rabbits:


----------



## RavenSophi (Feb 23, 2009)

That is awesome! I would love to contribute but I only own one animal!


----------



## Kurys Mom (Oct 11, 2008)

Most definitely a very 'Vicious' lot!!









Too cute, my favorite was the one with them all in the chicken pen!


----------



## knotadork (Jun 12, 2009)

I was just telling my father this past weekend about the first pic. You had posted it a while back. Too funny!

Awesome pics!


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

A fantastic example of how properly trained and cared for animals behave. Wonderful pics!!!


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Levi, keepin' an eye on his sheep:









And Leyna...









Those are from when we first started herding.


----------



## FourIsCompany (Jan 29, 2008)

These pictures are GREAT! I love the picture of Riggs with Roscoe!

Unfortunately, my lot were already "hunting" and devouring before raw and they understand that under that soft fur is a meal. They would gobble that baby rabbit up like an appetizer. 

I don't belong in this thread.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: FourIsCompanyUnfortunately, my lot were already "hunting" and devouring before raw and they understand that under that soft fur is a meal. They would gobble that baby rabbit up like an appetizer.


My guys would catch, kill and eat the wild critters before they went raw and still do today. In fact, Riggs was one of my best hunters.

But he was TRAINED the difference between what he could and could NOT chase - as were the rest of the pack.

I would order baby chickens and ducks via mail (yep - mail) and bring them home from the post office. I would gather the pack around and open the boxes. As I would take out each baby and place them in their growing tub I would hold them up so the dogs could see them and say "This is MINE." They knew what MINE meant.

Here they are inspecting some new arrivals:


----------



## FourIsCompany (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh! I'm so glad to hear that, Lauri! My dogs also know what "Mine" means. 

I love this place!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Risa with her two guinea pig buddies, Dusti and Kira. She's actually afraid of them:








With just Kira:








And with my brother's ferret, Bart:


----------



## boscopup (Jun 17, 2003)

Well, my GSDs are viscious, but not because of their raw diet.







Here's my Great Pyrenees though:










He lives 24/7 with his goats... never leaves them. They follow him around the pasture, they pick stuff out of his fur, and he keeps the other goats away from newborn baby goats while a new mama is cleaning them up. I couldn't ask for a better guardian for my goats!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: boscopupHe lives 24/7 with his goats... never leaves them. They follow him around the pasture, they pick stuff out of his fur, and he keeps the other goats away from newborn baby goats while a new mama is cleaning them up. I couldn't ask for a better guardian for my goats!


Very cool to see a working Pyrenees!!! /hijack

Lauri - I've always loved those pictures of your dogs, thanks for sharing them again!!


----------

